# Unlock/jailbreak?



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi,

I am interested in knowing how to be able to use my IPhone 4 with another carrier without making any changes to my IPhone 4.
The problem is that I cannot use my IPPhone when I am i Europe. Last time it cost me extra $450 for just short use of the phone. Needless to say I cannot afford that so I want to unlock from Fido and use a SIM card from a carrier that is overseas while I am away.
Now - when I come back I want to be able to use Fido as my regular carrier again.

Any suggestions to what can be done without creating lots of problems with the phone/carrier? I just want to be able to remove one SIM card for a week and then insert other SIM card when I come back.
I do not know how to unlock or jailbreak so if that's the option please tell me how to do that.

Thanks

Cathrine


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

iClarified - Apple News and Tutorials gives you detailed instructions on how to jailbreak and unlock all iPhones.

Cheers


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Thank you for the link. 
Sorry but I need to be sure - Will jail breaking my iPhone keep the phone as it is with my carrier so that when I come back from my trip then all is as it is right now?

Thanks for your input


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

FIDO can unlock iPhones for $50. There are a couple of conditions one of which is you need to be out of contract. If you don't mind parting with $50 (+tax, slightly high in my mind) you can call them up and tell them you want it unlocked. I've heard of people getting Rogers/FIDO to bed the rules and have iPhones unlocked which do not meet all the conditions. 

The official unlock would require either a SIM card from a different carrier and the iPhone to be connected to iTunes or a restore of the iPhone once the unlock has been completed from the carriers end. Only the original carrier can officially unlock an iPhone.

If it is officially unlocked you can get a prepaid sim from a compatible carrier for overseas use an then upon return just reinstall the fido sim.


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

Before Jailbreaking, check your modem firmware first. _settings>general>about>modem firmware_. The only iPhone 4 baseband that can be software unlocked at this time is 01.59.00. If you have a newer baseband & you're still under Fido contract your only unlock option is a Gevey SIM adapter.

Here is a link to the official supplier ...

GEVEY sim ,GEVEY PRO unlock iPhone 4 iOS 4.0, 4.1, 4.2.1, 4.3.1, 4.3, 4.3.2, 4.3.3 baseband 1.59, 2.10, 3.10.1, 4.10.1

I have also seen them listed on eBay for about 10 bucks (but don't know if they are authentic). YMMV.


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Dr_AL said:


> FIDO can unlock iPhones for $50. There are a couple of conditions one of which is you need to be out of contract. If you don't mind parting with $50 (+tax, slightly high in my mind) you can call them up and tell them you want it unlocked. I've heard of people getting Rogers/FIDO to bed the rules and have iPhones unlocked which do not meet all the conditions.
> 
> The official unlock would require either a SIM card from a different carrier and the iPhone to be connected to iTunes or a restore of the iPhone once the unlock has been completed from the carriers end. Only the original carrier can officially unlock an iPhone.
> 
> If it is officially unlocked you can get a prepaid sim from a compatible carrier for overseas use an then upon return just reinstall the fido sim.


Thank you very much,

that was great advice. I will look into the matter with Fido. I know I am on contract for a couple or years still but I will see if I can reason with them so the phone can be unlocked at least while I am away.
They might not want to do that however I am going to give it a try

I truly appreciate your input


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

*unlock/jailbreak?*



Z06jerry said:


> Before Jailbreaking, check your modem firmware first. _settings>general>about>modem firmware_. The only iPhone 4 baseband that can be software unlocked at this time is 01.59.00. If you have a newer baseband & you're still under Fido contract your only unlock option is a Gevey SIM adapter.
> 
> Here is a link to the official supplier ...
> 
> ...


I did not know of that info regarding the modem. My Iphone is an Iphone 4 which I got September last year so it may have a new modem. Will look into all those matters. Thanks


----------



## Pat McCrotch (Jun 19, 2006)

Dr_AL said:


> FIDO can unlock iPhones for $50. There are a couple of conditions one of which is you need to be out of contract. If you don't mind parting with $50 (+tax, slightly high in my mind) you can call them up and tell them you want it unlocked. I've heard of people getting Rogers/FIDO to bed the rules and have iPhones unlocked which do not meet all the conditions.


Man, I've called fido repeatedly and tried giving them all the excuses in the world and they would not unlock my phone for 50$! The reason is that I am still under contract for 2 years and some. They want me to pay off the phone and pay 50$ which is equal to terminating my contract since there is a new law in Quebec that allows to end a contract for 50$ + paying for the phone!

If you have any tips on things I could tell them to convince them, I would greatly appreciate it. Honestly, I don't see why FIDO would want to unlock my phone, since they've got me by the balls with the non-unlockable status of my baseband and that they are keen on selling me their wonderful international data packages that cost 100$+ for less than 250 megs!


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Pat McCrotch said:


> Man, I've called fido repeatedly and tried giving them all the excuses in the world and they would not unlock my phone for 50$! The reason is that I am still under contract for 2 years and some. They want me to pay off the phone and pay 50$ which is equal to terminating my contract since there is a new law in Quebec that allows to end a contract for 50$ + paying for the phone!
> 
> If you have any tips on things I could tell them to convince them, I would greatly appreciate it. Honestly, I don't see why FIDO would want to unlock my phone, since they've got me by the balls with the non-unlockable status of my baseband and that they are keen on selling me their wonderful international data packages that cost 100$+ for less than 250 megs!



I am not sure yet what to say to them. I, too, am on a contract for another 2 years and I know they want $20 per remaining month in order for them to let me get out of the contract. That will actually be cheaper than receiving a bill like I did when I was overseas in February so I am going to way out the pro et con's.
If it appears to be cheaper (regardless it's still very expensive) to get out of the contract I think I will.
That will save me a lot of hassle and I can sign up with Mobilicity instead.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

cath999 said:


> I am not sure yet what to say to them. I, too, am on a contract for another 2 years and I know they want $20 per remaining month in order for them to let me get out of the contract. That will actually be cheaper than receiving a bill like I did when I was overseas in February so I am going to way out the pro et con's.
> If it appears to be cheaper (regardless it's still very expensive) to get out of the contract I think I will.
> That will save me a lot of hassle and I can sign up with Mobilicity instead.


Except that mobilicity/public/wind do not support current iPhone frequencies. So if you switch to them you'll have to switch to a different handset. Unless the new phone coming soon (September?) supports 3G AWS.


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

*unlock/jailbreak?*



jawknee said:


> Except that mobilicity/public/wind do not support current iPhone frequencies. So if you switch to them you'll have to switch to a different handset. Unless the new phone coming soon (September?) supports 3G AWS.


Oh, thank you for the message. That is good to know before I make my decision. Right now I have 6GB data plus unlimited in and outgoing phone for $79 (tax included)
Would of course like to find a better/cheaper plan


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

cath999 said:


> Thank you for the link.
> Sorry but I need to be sure - Will jail breaking my iPhone keep the phone as it is with my carrier so that when I come back from my trip then all is as it is right now?
> 
> Thanks for your input


I have a 3Gs that I unlocked using jailbreakme.com, and I used it in London UK with an O2 SIM, then I came back to Canada and put back my Bell SIM and it works fine.

I am sure it is the same case with the iPhone 4, but as someone mentioned, make sure that your baseband etc. is an unlockable one before you jailbreak.

Cheers


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

tilt said:


> I have a 3Gs that I unlocked using jailbreakme.com, and I used it in London UK with an O2 SIM, then I came back to Canada and put back my Bell SIM and it works fine.
> 
> I am sure it is the same case with the iPhone 4, but as someone mentioned, make sure that your baseband etc. is an unlockable one before you jailbreak.
> 
> Cheers


Oh, what a relief to hear. That's exactly what I want to do. Just jailbreak for the while I am in Denmark. I will definitely do exactly what you did - jailbreak using the program you suggest and then go back to normal once I am back.
Thank you so much.
Cheers


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

cath999 said:


> Oh, what a relief to hear. That's exactly what I want to do. Just jailbreak for the while I am in Denmark. I will definitely do exactly what you did - jailbreak using the program you suggest and then go back to normal once I am back.
> Thank you so much.
> Cheers


cath999, before you go any further check your baseband (modem firmware). The only iPhone4 baseband that can be software unlocked at this time is 01.59.xx If you have a newer baseband you cannot unlock via jailbreak. Only solution atm is Gevey SIM interposer, as always YMMV!

_settings>general>about>modem firmware_


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Z06jerry said:


> cath999, before you go any further check your baseband (modem firmware). The only iPhone4 baseband that can be software unlocked at this time is 01.59.xx If you have a newer baseband you cannot unlock via jailbreak. Only solution atm is Gevey SIM interposer, as always YMMV!
> 
> _settings>general>about>modem firmware_


My modem is 4.10.01 so I guess cannot use jailbreak.com
What happens if I use Gevey SIM Interposer - what happens? What does that program do?


----------



## Z06jerry (Mar 16, 2005)

cath999 said:


> My modem is 4.10.01 so I guess cannot use jailbreak.com
> What happens if I use Gevey SIM Interposer - what happens? What does that program do?


There is no software unlock for your baseband at the moment. Gevey SIM is not a program, it's a little circuit that installs with your SIM ...

GEVEY sim ,GEVEY PRO unlock iPhone 4 iOS 4.0, 4.1, 4.2.1, 4.3.1, 4.3, 4.3.2, 4.3.3 baseband 1.59, 2.10, 3.10.1, 4.10.1


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

cath999 said:


> My modem is 4.10.01 so I guess cannot use jailbreak.com
> What happens if I use Gevey SIM Interposer - what happens? What does that program do?


Be very weary of the Gevey SIM as I've heard that they are extremely finicky and require constant effort to make them work properly.


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Be very weary of the Gevey SIM as I've heard that they are extremely finicky and require constant effort to make them work properly.


Thank you for that warning. I am not a computer illetarate however I am certainly not an expert either so knowing what you just told me makes me concerned if I know enough about what I will be doing to go ahead with that project......
Was hoping to find a bulletproof way that would enable me to remove the SIM (and carrier) that I use in my daily life here in Canada and insert another SIM card for another carrier while I am in Denmark. Once I am back here I would insert my regular SIM card but if I cannot do that without problems then it might not be worth it........


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

cath999 said:


> Thank you for that warning. I am not a computer illetarate however I am certainly not an expert either so knowing what you just told me makes me concerned if I know enough about what I will be doing to go ahead with that project......
> Was hoping to find a bulletproof way that would enable me to remove the SIM (and carrier) that I use in my daily life here in Canada and insert another SIM card for another carrier while I am in Denmark. Once I am back here I would insert my regular SIM card but if I cannot do that without problems then it might not be worth it........


Well it might be worth looking into. Like here: Many mixed experiences. But ya never know. It may be worth spending 35 bucks to try it. 

Gevey Sim – iPhone 4 Unlock – Is it Reliable ? | Iphone 4 Problems


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Rounder said:


> Well it might be worth looking into. Like here: Many mixed experiences. But ya never know. It may be worth spending 35 bucks to try it.
> 
> Gevey Sim – iPhone 4 Unlock – Is it Reliable ? | Iphone 4 Problems


I looked at the website and I think you are right. I will buy it and see what happens once I do this. I will not be going away till September so I think I will wait a little longer before I buy it
Thank you for the great advice. Much appreciated

Cheers
Cathrine


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

Is there any reason you can't go into your carrier and say "unlock this please"... it'll cost you $50 though.


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Elric said:


> Is there any reason you can't go into your carrier and say "unlock this please"... it'll cost you $50 though.[/QUOTE
> 
> To be honest I think that would create a problem as I am on a contract for another more than two years. Fido knows as well as I than once it's unlocked I can just go to another carrier. However, I can always give them a call to hear they position on this.....


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

cath999 said:


> Elric said:
> 
> 
> > Is there any reason you can't go into your carrier and say "unlock this please"... it'll cost you $50 though.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

Elric said:


> cath999 said:
> 
> 
> > Your contract is your contract, unlocking the phone is required by law (recently), and even if you leave, you still have to pay the consequences of your contract. Just tell them you travel.
> ...


----------



## bgps (Sep 18, 2006)

cath999 said:


> Elric said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, I did not know that. In that case I will just tell Fido to unlock my phone and I will pay them when they charge to do so.
> ...


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

bgps said:


> cath999 said:
> 
> 
> > How did this work out??? I am in the same boat would like my phone unlocked but in a contract. If it works I will tell Rogers the same thing.
> ...


----------



## cath999 (Nov 1, 2008)

cath999 said:


> bgps said:
> 
> 
> > I have not contacted Fido yet as I am not leaving for Europe till September. I might however contact them some time soon to know what my options are. Will post the answer here once I have one
> ...


----------

